# πανύβλακας ή πανίβλακας (πανύβλαξ ή πανίβλαξ);



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2014)

*πανίβλαξ/*πανίβλακας ή πανύβλαξ/πανύβλακας; Το δεύτερο, φυσικά. Καμιά σχέση με πανιά και άρμπουρα. Η λέξη είναι σύνθετη από το πάνυ (πάρα πολύ, εξαιρετικά) και βλαξ/βλάκας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2014)

Και τώρα, η κρίσιμη απορία. *Πότε* σχηματίστηκε αυτή η λέξη; Επειδή *δεν γκουγκλίζεται* πριν από το 2005.

Μήπως είναι πρόσφατος σχηματισμός από το παν+βλάκας (κατά το πανηλίθιος) που αντί να δώσει το γραμματικό σωστό παμβλάκας πήρε ένα ευφωνικό -ι- ανάμεσα στα συνθετικά στοιχεία της (οπότε η σωστή γραφή θα έπρεπε να είναι πανίβλακας) και μετά «αρχαιοποιήθηκε» και ευπρεπίστηκε;


----------



## pidyo (Oct 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και τώρα, η κρίσιμη απορία. *Πότε* σχηματίστηκε αυτή η λέξη; Επειδή *δεν γκουγκλίζεται* πριν από το 2005.


Στα γκουγκλοβιβλία εμφανίζεται στο Ημερολόγιο του Ίωνα Δραγούμη (edit: μάλλον και στον Βάρναλη, αλλά δεν έχει snippet, οπότε να βγει στο τηλέφωνο ο Σαραντάκος ), οπότε τελείως φρέσκια δεν είναι. Συμφωνώ πάντως πως πρόκειται μάλλον για νεολογισμό. Το LSJ δεν έχει ούτε ένα σύνθετο από πάνυ-.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2014)

Περίεργο. Νόμιζα ότι γκουγκλίζονται τα γκουγκλοβιβλία...

Edit: Εμένα, ούτε στα γκουγκλοβιβλία μού δίνει κάτι. Περίεργο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2014)

bernardina said:


> *πανίβλαξ/*πανίβλακας ή πανύβλαξ/πανύβλακας; Το δεύτερο, φυσικά. Καμιά σχέση με πανιά και άρμπουρα. Η λέξη είναι σύνθετη από το πάνυ (πάρα πολύ, εξαιρετικά) και βλαξ/βλάκας.



http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ή-αντιπώς-τελικά&p=34227&viewfull=1#post34227

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ή-αντιπώς-τελικά&p=34236&viewfull=1#post34236

Everything that needs to be said, has already ετσετερά, ετσετερά.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Edit: Εμένα, ούτε στα γκουγκλοβιβλία μού δίνει κάτι. Περίεργο.



Πώς γίνεται αυτό; 
http://books.google.gr/books?id=igE...l=el&sa=X&ei=dFwxVKKvIITbar6NgLAB&redir_esc=y


----------



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2014)

Εγώ τη λέξη την πρωτοσυνάντησα γραμμένη σε κάποιο από τα δύο περιοδικά (Επίκαιρα ή Ταχυδρόμος) που ο ΚΥΡ δημοσίευε κάποιες παρωδίες ιστορικών γεγονότων σε συνέχειες. Τρωικός πόλεμος ήτανε, κάτι με Ρωμαίους... δεν θυμάμαι. Θυμάμαι, ωστόσο, τη φράση "πανύβλαξ οπλίτης" κλπ. (Ξέρω, σας φώτισα... Αν θυμίζει κάτι πιο χειροπιαστό σε κανέναν, συμπληρώστε ελεύθερα.  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Πώς γίνεται αυτό;
> http://books.google.gr/books?id=igE...l=el&sa=X&ei=dFwxVKKvIITbar6NgLAB&redir_esc=y


Κάζο μιρακολόζο!


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2014)

Το ΛΝΕΓ την έχει καταγράψει στο λήμμα *πανίβλακας* και εξηγεί ότι ο σχηματισμός επηρεάστηκε από τα _παν-ύψηλος_, _παν-ηλίθιος_, «των οποίων το _πανύ-_ θεωρήθηκε α΄ συνθετικό». 

Βέβαια, δεν αναφέρει πουθενά ότι η λέξη κυκλοφορεί και με την ορθογραφία *πανύβλαξ / πανύβλακας*, όπου το *πανυ-* σώζεται σε όλο του το μεγαλείο, περισσότερο απ' όσο φαίνεται να έχει στον _πανηλίθιο_.


----------



## sarant (Oct 5, 2014)

Πιδύε, σε ποιο έργο του Βάρναλη; Δεν μου το βγάζει εμένα. 

Εδώ που τα λέμε, μάλλον δεν είναι από το πάνυ -έχουμε άλλο σύνθετο; Αφού το πάμβλαξ δεν είναι εύηχο, μπήκε ένα ευφωνικό ι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι όλα τα παν-υψηλός και παν-ηλίθιος και παν-κόσμιος > παγκόσμιος και παν-καλός > πάγκαλος όλα έχουν πρώτο συνθετικό το παν. Άλλωστε, το αρχαίο πάνυ καλός π.χ. δεν έδωσε *πανύκαλος...


----------



## pidyo (Oct 6, 2014)

sarant said:


> Πιδύε, σε ποιο έργο του Βάρναλη; Δεν μου το βγάζει εμένα.


Στην έκδοση των Σκλάβων Πολιορκημένων του Δάλλα στον Κέδρο. Προφανώς όχι σε ποίημα, αλλά στις επιστολές (υποθέτω).


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2014)

sarant said:


> Αφού το πάμβλαξ δεν είναι εύηχο, μπήκε ένα ευφωνικό ι.



Και οι πρώτοι που το έγραψαν θέλησαν να πατάει κάπου και το έκαναν ευφωνικό υ.


----------



## sarant (Oct 6, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Στην έκδοση των Σκλάβων Πολιορκημένων του Δάλλα στον Κέδρο. Προφανώς όχι σε ποίημα, αλλά στις επιστολές (υποθέτω).



Επιστολές δεν θυμαμαι να έχει αλλά έχει άφθονο υλικό στο επίμετρο (και από άλλους). Αριθμό σελίδας σού δίνει;


----------



## pidyo (Oct 6, 2014)

Όχι, ούτε σελίδα ούτε συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 6, 2014)

Μου επιτρέπετε να προσφέρω μια άλλη άποψη χωρίς να έχω γνώσεις γλωσσολογίας; Η εντελώς κοινή λέξη πανύψηλος δημιουργεί την παραλλαγή πανύβλακας. Δηλαδή το υ δεν είναι ευφωνικό, για να μην πούμε πάνβλακας, αλλά παραπέμπει στο πανύ-ψηλος και κατά συνέπεια στο πανύ-βλακας. Επειδή ο Μήτσος δεν ξέρει ότι η ετυμολογία είναι παν-ύψηλος, νομίζει ότι είναι πανύ-ψηλος, άρα μια χαρά του πάει και το πανύ-βλακας. 

Μπορεί να σας φαίνεται αντιεπιστημονικό, αλλά εγώ γι' αυτό τον λόγο θα το έγραφα με υ.


----------



## Themis (Oct 6, 2014)

Βάσει των όσων ειπώθηκαν πιο πάνω, το πιθανότερο φαίνεται να είναι πως η λέξη φτιάχτηκε στον προφορικό λόγο υπό την επίδραση άλλων κοινών λέξεων, ιδίως ίσως εκείνων που προσέδιδαν κακόσημη ιδιότητα σε πρόσωπα (_πανηλίθιος_, _πανάσκημος_), με βάση το _παν_. Δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να παραγνωρίζεται η δυσκολία της προφοράς του συμφωνικού συμπλέγματος /μβλ/. Αν φανταστούμε ότι κυκλοφόρησε στην πιάτσα αυτή η εκδοχή δίπλα στην εκδοχή με το ευφωνικό /ι/, η τελική επικράτηση του δεύτερου δεν προκαλεί καμία έκπληξη. Η μετέπειτα πορεία έχει να κάνει με τη χρήση της λέξης από λόγιες γραφίδες. Είτε με αναδρομική παρετυμολόγηση από το _πάνυ, _είτε επειδή στους καθαρευουσιάνικους καιρούς με κάθε ύψιλον αντί ενός γιώτα κέρδιζες πόντους, έτεινε να επικρατήσει στον γραπτό λόγο η γραφή με ύψιλον.

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι όλα αυτά είναι σκέτες πιθανολογήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2014)

Δυο μπ*ύ*ρες στον κύριο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δυο μπ*ύ*ρες στον κύριο.


Και να τις πιει με στ*υ*λ.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και να τις πιει με στ*υ*λ.



Σωστά, αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι όσοι ορθογραφούν "πανύβλακας" θα γράφουν ανυπερθέτως "μπίρα" και "στιλ". :devil:


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δυο μπ*ύ*ρες στον κύριο.



Την κούπα στον κύριο, που έχει και υ, έχει και την εικόνα του, χωράει και πολλές μπίρες (ή ακόμη περισσότερες ρακές), αναλόγως για ποιας διοργάνωσης κύπελλο μιλάμε. Με άψογο στυλ.

Cups


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2015)

Το Χρηστικό δίνει γενναιόδωρα: πανίβλακας & πανύβλακας & πανίβλαξ και & πανύβλαξ. Με αυτή τη σειρά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 10, 2015)

Πάντως το Google δεν είναι καλός σύμβουλος για το πότε εμφανίστηκε μια λέξη στα ελληνικά, αφού προ DSL (και μάλιστα θα έλεγα πριν το 2005) οι Έλληνες χρήστες ήταν λίγοι (λιγότερο από 10% του πληθυσμού) και έγραφαν ακόμη λιγότερο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2015)

Χέλλε, δες από το #3 του νήματος και κάτω, όμως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 10, 2015)

Ναι, το διάβασα όλο το νήμα, όπως όμως είναι μάλλον φανερό, μιλάμε για νεολογισμό κι άρα τα γκουγκλοβιβλία δεν βοηθάνε. Εξάλλου γενικά το λέω ότι για λέξεις που εμφανίστηκαν πιο πρόσφατα δεν έχουμε μπούσουλα. Έχω υπόψιν μου κι άλλες σχετικές συζητήσεις που έχουν γίνει εδώ και στου Σαραντάκου για νεολογισμούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2015)

Αν ορίζεις «νεολογισμό» κάτι με εμφάνιση σε κείμενα 80 και 100 ετών, πάσο.
Για τις πιο πρόσφατες, υπάρχουν περισσότερα στοιχεία, αλλά συνήθως ναι· δύσκολα μπορούμε να εντοπίσουμε πότε πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκε ένας νεολογισμός.


----------

